# 1941 ford 9n transmission



## nyg42best (Feb 6, 2011)

hi everyone, I have a question. does anyone know how to replace the transmission gear shift lever spring? it looks like I need to remove the dash and steering wheel in order to remove the top plate where the shifter is. I'm just starting to do some work on my 9n that I picked up this past winter. my first tractor. thanks.


----------

